# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] The Morrigan: Indiana Jones joue à Minecraft

## Brice2010

Après pas mal de temps en toute discrétion en early acces, ce jeu de la société The Pixel Mine est sorti récemment, fin mars 2020. Exclusivement en anglais, il s'agit d'un dungeon crawler moyenâgeux (action / aventure) dans un environnement graphique à la Minecraft. Combat, exploration et résolution d'énigme seront nécessaires pour progresser au fil de l'histoire.






Game in VR of thrones:

L'histoire est simple: un roi assailli de toutes part par ses ennemis accepta l'aide d'une Morrigan, sorte de déesse de la mort. Celle-ci assurera sa sécurité. Mais dans 20 ans, lors de la 3ème lune, elle prendra ce qui lui est le plus cher.
C'est ainsi que 20 ans plus tard, sa fille dont il ignorait la venue au monde fut capturée par la divinité. Vous êtes donc chargé de la retrouver et de la ramener saine et sauve sur son trône. Tout ceci vous est compté à travers le tutorial, dans une patte graphique fort agréable, qui navigue entre graphisme polygonal et environnement sombre.

Ce prélude vous permettra également de vous familiariser avec les contrôles. Les options sont classiques mais très complètes: mouvement libre au stick, rotation fluide ou par accoup, téléportation (même si celle-ci nécessite étrangement une validation par le bouton après avoir visé avec le pad/joystick et non pas au simple relâché comme souvent). Il existe deux façon de saisir un objet ou une arme dans chaque main grâce aux deux boutons de la manette, l'une permettant une saisie validée (donc possibilité de relâcher la touche sans perdre l'item) tandis que l'autre nécessitera de maintenir appuyé le bouton. 

La reconnaissance des mouvements est très bonne. Les armes suivent bien le mouvement, tant dans la direction que dans leur orientation. C'est d'ailleurs important, car le tutoriel vous montrera que les coups doivent être portés avec de grands mouvements en utilisant le tranchant de l'arme (sauf pour les marteaux forcément). Le jeu repose en grande partie sur les parades, il faudra donc deviner le sens des coups portés par l'ennemi pour venir mettre sa propre arme ou bouclier en opposition avant d'y répondre. Dommage que l'arc soit bien plus laborieux à utiliser, la faute à une visée peu intuitive (même si les mouvements pour saisir les flèches dans son carquois situé sur la hanche et le bandage de cet arc soit bien réalisés). On pourra reprocher au jeu ses qualités, à savoir que la grande reconnaissance de mouvement entraînera parfois des contacts involontaires, particulièrement avec certains corps ennemis qui viennent vous frapper de très près (bien plus près que nécessaire par rapport à la portée de leurs armes) ce qui aura pour conséquence de bloquer vos attaques



L'inventaire est bien géré. Une pression sur la touche l'ouvre et affiche les emplacements dans lesquels vous pouvez faire glisser les objets que vous avez en main. Il a été ajouté un emplacement invisible à chaque épaule, vous permettant ainsi facilement d'y déposer votre arme pour pouvoir saisir autre chose, comme une clé ou une potion. Ces dernières pourront d'ailleurs être bues en les portant simplement à votre bouche pour restaurer votre santé.



Pas sage, se créé:

Le bestiaire se compose essentiellement de squelettes pour coller à l'histoire. Ils existent en un nombre de variations assez importantes pour vous obliger à adapter vos coups: casqués, portant une armure, avec une arme a 1 ou 2 mains... Les boss et sous boss sont également de la partie, avec pas mal de références à la mythologie générale. Ils possèdent une procédure de combat spécifique avec des temps précis de faiblesse, ou des mécaniques à saisir comme la nécessité de mettre feu à ses flèches en les portant à proximité des chandelles du décor.

Les énigmes sont simples mais présentes. De nombreuses portes seront verrouillées et nécessiteront de trouver la clé dans les dédales environnants, et il faudra explorer pour trouver les passages secrets tout en prêtant attention aux pièges disposés sur votre passage. L'ensemble reste assez simple et accessible. De la verticalité est apportée à travers des éléments qu'il est possible d'escalader. Les déplacements sont ainsi autant gérables assis en déplacement libre ou à la téléportation qu'en room scaling.

Le jeu permet à chaque fin de niveau de passer par le hub. On y trouve la carte du monde, permettant de choisir son niveau, mais aussi les racks d'arme. Celles-ci sont grisées et donc imprenables au début du jeu. Le fait de les ramasser dans la campagne vous permettra de les débloquer.
Il existe également un mode arène, dans lequel une succession de vague déferlera sur vous. Les vaincre vous permettra également de débloquer des armes pour la campagne.
Les armes possèdent bien des dégats différents, mais leur maniement ne diffère pas tant que ça, et leur poids n'est pas clairement ressenti dans la cinétique des mouvements.







Conclusion:

Pour 17,99€, il s'agit clairement d'un très bon jeu même si un peu cher. Les sensations sont là, tout les pans du jeux sont efficaces et la durée de vie est correcte, tant pour les néophytes que pour les confirmés de la VR. La patte graphique ne conviendra pas à tout le monde, et l'exigence du gameplay viendra justement contraster avec le côté enfantin des graphismes. L'action est facile à prendre en main mais nécessitera de la pratique pour être maîtrisée. Quelques jump scare disséminés ça et là, mais ça reste un bon jeu grand public pour une durée (en ne comptant que le mode histoire) d'environ 4h.

----------


## 564.3

Il est toujours dans mon backlog, faudrait que je réessaie depuis les derniers patchs.
J'y avais joué ptet 1h, et bien aimé l'aspect exploration mais je ne suis pas fan des combats. Les ennemis gèrent mal les distances d'engagement et ont une petite allonge, j'ai surtout envie de leur balancer des gros coups de pieds/mandales pour les dégager.
Bref, faudrait que je voie comment ça a évolué.

----------


## Brice2010

Ca n'a malheureusement pas été corrigé, c'est le plus gros point négatif pour moi en effet, ils ont tendance à trop nous rentrer dedans (réellement). Du coup, je fais quasiment tous les combats au hit and run en arrière, ça retire du charme à la technique de combat pure.

----------

